# alternative to bose sound dock?



## sudsy9977 (Jun 14, 2012)

ok so i have no knowledge of electronics really....i know a lot of u guys are into high end speakers entertainment centers etc,.....so here is what i am looking for....

1)a radio for my deck-preferably to hook up to an i-touch or nano

2)wireless would be awesome but no necessary

3)the only reason i say alternative to bose sound dock is because its expensive....i have heard them play though and i would like at least that sound quality and volume or better

4)trying to keep it under 150....the cheapest i have found a bose is like 180 or so....the cheaper the better though for me!!!!


i googled a bunch of stuff and it seemed a lot of people liked this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002O3W3Y2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 14, 2012)

I have the Klipsch and like it. It is perfectly adequate for my entertainment room, but if I were to choose again, I would probably go for the soundfreaq. I heard one at Target and was impressed -- though I have never owned one. With that said, I also love the portability of my jawbone jambox. Sound is good but not great, but the combo of size, sound, and bluetooth means that it always travels with me. 

k.


----------



## rsacco (Jun 14, 2012)

You may want to consider the Jawbone Jambox. It's in your price range plus it's wireless via bluetooth.

Amazon.com ($149.99) - http://amzn.com/B004E10KI8

Review Link: http://gizmodo.com/5906423/jawbone-big-jambox-review-a-loudspeaker-grows-up


----------

